# Training Vest - Sizes?



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I am planning to order the Gappay French Vest from Hallmark K-9, but I am confused about the sizes. I've read that some members here have this type of vest but that the sizes turn out weird, but I have not been able to find a sizing guide with measurements anywhere online.

Could those of you who have the Gappay French Vest please list your size and the vest's measurements? Pretty please?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have the french vest in medium and it is big on me. I am 5'4" and short waisted. I bought the medium because it will fit over winter gear, but it is bulky and a bit long on me. There are strings to adjust the bulk, however. Before I ordered it, I talked to Jim, he suggested the medium.
If I had to do it over, I'd get a small size.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Could you please tell me what the actual measurements on the medium are? I'm assuming it's a straight cut that is adjusted in the waist and hips by drawstrings, but is the actual width measurement, say, across the chest?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

At the top pockets(zipper area) it is 19 inches across in the front
at the bottom of the armpit it is 23" in back/24" in front
there is a 3" space from the zippers on top pockets down to the armpit area.
Length is 27" long from the edge of the outer shoulder down to the side of the vest. At the bottom pocket(where the pocket opens) it is 24" across in front, same in back.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Super - thank you! I am a little bit taller than you are (I'm 5'6") and I think the Medium would be a perfect fit for me.


----------

